# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Sojuz-110; iletj-101

## Vjaceslav

Mekleju no sojuza 'podkatusecniku' un melno indikatoru, no iletj galvas apaksejo vacinu

----------


## Vjaceslav

Vai tiesam nevinam nav lieka spolu turetaja no soyuza, iletj, rostov, sanda?

----------


## Vitalii

> Vai tiesam....nav lieka spolu turetaja no soyuza, iletj, rostov, sanda?


 _a kālab lai būtu lieks, 
- šie štruņķiki paši pirmie nōlūzt, jo plastmasa ļoti trausla...pie neliela piesitiena kirdik iestājas.
- vieglāk maģi sameklēt nekā atsevišķi spoļu turētāju atrast.
_

----------


## Vjaceslav

ar ko vajag sist? ar amuru? ja pratigi lietot nekas tur neluzt, atskiriba no olimpiem, bet tas ir viegli risinams - nahrenizet dratku kura fikse fiksatoru. to sojuzu esmu dabujis uzsautu nez ar ko.

----------


## Vitalii

> ar ko vajag sist? ar amuru? 
>  ja pratigi lietot nekas tur neluzt, atskiriba no olimpiem...


 Īpaši jau necenšas uzsist...tas parasti notiek maģi pārvietojot no punka A līdz punktam B 
- nejauksim divas lieta: atlieti spoļu turētāji no svaigas plastmasas masas un jau gadus 30 spoļu turētājs ar degradējušos plastmasu.
- neliels uzsitiens un kirdik tam turētājam. ( var līmēt ar speciālu komponent līmi plastmasām - process ļoti dārgs, ar lētajām līmēm neiet cauri. )
Un ir trāpijušies daži '' Olimpi'' ar noliektām assīm no spoļu turētājiem...tas no pārvietošanas.
Bez virpas neiztikt ( ar pats virpotājs_Speciālists nepieciešams )

----------


## Vjaceslav

_Īpaši jau necenšas uzsist...tas parasti notiek maģi pārvietojot no punka A līdz punktam B 
_no  viena plauka uz otra? ja nest ar purnu pret sevim diez vai tur var kaut  ko salauzt. es vismaz gadus 15 neredzeju ne vienu kurs pa ielu stiep  spolu magnetofonu, pagajusi tie laiki

_- nejauksim divas lieta: atlieti spoļu turētāji no svaigas plastmasas  masas un jau gadus 30 spoļu turētājs ar degradējušos plastmasu.
_plastmasas  ari ir dazadas pec izturibas, 1 un 0 klases magnetafoniem nebij jau tik  svakas (personigs viedoklis) atskiriba no 2 klases majakiem, tur bez  fiksatora turetaji juka _-_ un juka tapec, kad spoli liek uz  turetaja, ipasi ar lenti, tad lai trapitu turetaja vinu grez aiz lentes  gala, un tad tur sanak gan uzsitiens, gan raveiens viena reize_,_ un partisana ja nav noreguleti frikcioni_- neliels uzsitiens un kirdik tam turētājam. 
_gadijums no dzives, kadi entie gadi atpakal 3 gadigais dels kaut kada veida apgaza uz gridas stavoso o-004, ar purnu leja, nekas tam olimpam nenotika iznemot turetajus kuri bija lupatas,
deiz  vai ka to var nosaukt neliels uzsitens. labi ka man ir o-005 uz  jauksanu, viens no vina, otro restavreju pie virpotaja. vispar olimpam  ja noliektie assi tad vins bijis uz purna - kaut kada krievijas foruma  lasiju, pet citiem tas ari atiecas.
_
( var līmēt ar speciālu komponent līmi plastmasām - process ļoti dārgs, ar lētajām līmēm neiet cauri. ) 
_gribetos zinat kas tas par limimanam soyuzam turetajs nav restavrejams, ar indikatoru vel kaut ka var tikt gala

----------


## Vitalii

> _
> ...plastmasas  ari ir dazadas pec izturibas, 1 un 0 klases magnetafoniem nebij jau tik  svakas (personigs viedoklis) 
> atskiriba  no 2 klases majakiem, tur bez  fiksatora turetaji juka - un juka tapec,  kad spoli liek uz  turetaja, ipasi ar lenti, tad lai trapitu turetaja  vinu grez aiz lentes  gala, un tad tur sanak gan uzsitiens, gan raveiens  viena reize, un partisana ja nav noreguleti frikcioni- neliels  uzsitiens un kirdik tam turētājam. 
> 
> - gadijums no dzives, kadi entie gadi atpakal 3 gadigais dels kaut  kada veida apgaza uz gridas stavoso o-004, ar purnu leja, nekas tam  olimpam nenotika iznemot turetajus kuri bija lupatas_


 _Tikko sākās plastmasas ēra Padomijas laikos...pirmsākums bij bēdīgs.
Importētās plastmasas pa cietu Vaļutu iepirka...un ne visiem gribētājiem pietika.
Kaut vai ''0'' grupas Olimpu un Elektroniku lentas fiksatori - trausls pēc velna. 
- tiiko pagriezi ap assi...nepavekot uz augšu un neatbrīvojot sprotu, gabals nost no fiksatora.
Tas pats ReVox fiksators, slīdīgs...tas ir - spoli viegli uzlikt un noņemt no l__ntas__e fiksatora.

UN...nekas šai dzīvē nav mūžīgs._

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, nepiekrītu! Mūžīgs ir - stulbums. No tā pasaule vaļā netiks.

----------


## Vitalii

_Mjā, doma dziļa.
Tā laikam izskatās._

----------


## Ints

Man ir106 orbīta un tai ar viens plastmasas knibulis nelaimes gadījumā cietis. Viņu nevar no kkāda cita modeļa piemeklēt?

----------


## Vitalii

> ir106 orbīta un tai ar viens plastmasas knibulis nelaimes gadījumā cietis. Viņu nevar no kkāda cita modeļa piemeklēt?


 1. variants - no tā paša modeļa: ОРБИТА МК_106/107
2. variants - no jebkura Sojuz-110, Sanda-112, Rostov-110, Iļet-105, 
pēc montāžas tik vien kā būs jānoregulē spoļu turētāja precīzs augstums attiecībā pret lentas vadotnēm.

----------


## Vjaceslav

_- tiiko pagriezi ap assi...nepavekot
_prieks kam meginat griest  ap assi nepavelkot? ja ir ieksa drats protams ka tas fiksators saluzis  ipasi ja spolei nolaisanas vieta ir sacakareta, ja drata nav tad griest  vajadzes ar platenem pieturot spoli lai vins sabruk, protams ja  fiksatoram lidz tam nebija plaisas kuri paradas del tas dratkas. ja  fiksatoram ir kaut nieciga plaisa agri vai velu vina aizies lidz galam  vari darit ko gribi bet tas notiks. diemzel musdienas atrast olimpu ar  fiksatoram bez plaisas praktiski nav iespejamsun nav tur plastmasas vaina - tada ir neapdomata konstrukcija._nepavekot uz augšu_
 cik vajag izdert snabi lai stavosam magim meginat vilkt uz augsu fiksatorus? man liekas ne viens neiztures. es velku uz sevi.

pilnigi piekritu nekas nav muzigsgribetos zinat kas tas par super limi plastmasam vai dabut recepti pasizgatavosanai?
vai var foto orbitai-105, sanda-112?

----------


## Vjaceslav

ir iespeja ka 106 orbitai vareja but divi fiksatora varianti, vajadzes foto, ir 107 uz jauksanu, ta ka soyuzam turetais vel ir aktuals ir japarbauda Vitalii versiju, bet man liekas ka turetajam ir dazadi diametri un ne tikai, ja no soyuza var orbitai pielagot tad otradi var nesanakt. vobscem japarbauda un tas nav vienas dienas jautajums.

----------


## Vitalii

> ir iespeja ka 106 orbitai vareja but divi fiksatora varianti


 NAV variantu: ir tikai viens fiksatora veids.
NO Tehniskā  viedokļa - konstrukcija visām *Orbītām* ( 106,107,108 - spoļu turētāji  pēc konstrukcijas ir vienādi )





> ir 107 uz jauksanu, ta ka soyuzam turetais vel ir aktuals ir japarbauda Vitalii versiju,
>  ... man liekas ka turetajam ir dazadi diametri un ne tikai, ja no soyuza var orbitai pielagot tad otradi var nesanakt. vobscem japarbauda un tas nav vienas dienas jautajums.


  ::  pirmkārt: ja nebūtu pārliecināts, lieki tautu nemulsinātu.
 No '' *Орбита МК-106С* '' Ksilaminija spoļu turētājus ievietoju '' *Ростов МК-105С* '' , pat frikcijas striķis netika pārregulēts.
 Kā nekā - bij pāris bāzes modeļi izstrādāti, atšķīrās tikai Magnetofonu modeļu nosaukumi un Rūpnīcas kas šos lentiniekus ražoja.
 Pēc pieredzes, '' *1*''  grupas lentinieks: *ИЛЕТЬ МК-105С*, *РОСТОВ МК-105С un ИДЕЛЬ МКП -101- bija paši sakarīgākie pēc konstruktivā risinājuma,* pārējie jau bij stipri vienkāršoti.

----------


## Vjaceslav

NAV variantu: ir tikai viens fiksatora veids.
ja ta tas ir. apstijos savai 106.


NO Tehniskā  viedokļa - konstrukcija visām *Orbītām* ( 106,107,108 - spoļu turētāji  pēc konstrukcijas ir vienādi )
ja piekritu, bet ir vismaz 2 varianti tehniska risinajuma. atskiriba ir  skruvei kura siprina fiksatoru un no ta mainas vizualais. 


nu bet ir interesanti kur tu redzeji sandu-112; idel-101

diametri teisam ir dazadi merot no arpuses, neesmu vel lidis iekspuse

ka tu risinaji jautajumu ar kustibas devejiem

----------


## Vitalii

> .... ir interesanti kur tu redzeji sandu-112, idel-101


  ::  _ jautājums sen ir iztirzāts: Санда МК-012.С nu nekādi neiederas iekš augstākās grupas magnetofoniem._
_- ja nemaldos 93-94 mainījās ГОСТ pieļaujamāis standarts Audio_sistēmām_
_Daudzas grupas no ''0'' grupas plauktiņa nolidoja līdz ''1'' grupas 'širpotreba' groziņam._

Сетевой катушечный *магнитофон* - "*Санда МК-012 стерео*" 
*Волжский электромеханический завод*. Модель *1990* годаЗа исключением незначительных изменений внешнего оформления 
магнитофон по своей конструкции и электрической схеме, абсолют- 
но схож с магнитофономи ''Ростов МК-112С'', или ''Ростов МК-012С''.

*Основные технические характеристики магнитофона*: 
- 
Тип рекомендуемой магнитной ленты: ................. Б-3716 или Б-3715. 
Скорость протяжки магнитной ленты ..................9,53 и 19,05 см/сек. 
Количество дорожек ............................................................................ 4. 
Диапазон записываемых или воспроизводимых звуковых частот на 
линейном выходе: на скорости 9,53 см/сек ................. 30....16000 Гц. 
На скорости: 19,05 см/сек .............................................. 25...25000 Гц. 
*Номинальная выходная мощность .......................................... 2х15 Вт.* 
*Максимальная выходная мощность ........................................ 2х50 Вт.* 
Эффективный диапазон ЗЧ усилителей мощности: ..... 20...25000 Гц. 
Потребляемая от сети максимальная мощность: ................... 140 Вт. 
Габариты магнитофона: ............................................. 510х410х225 мм. 
Масса магнитофона: ..................................................................... 22 кг.




> idel-101


 
_( Pēc pieredzes, '' 1'' grupas lentinieks: ИЛЕТЬ МК-105С, РОСТОВ МК-105С 
   un ИДЕЛЬ МКП -101bija paši sakarīgākie pēc konstruktivā risinājuma, pārējie jau bij stipri vienkāršoti.)
МКП ... jau vien norāda ka augstākā grupa._

_maza_ _drukas__ kļūda...101 >>_ _МПК-001_

----------


## Isegrim

Sovjetiem, kā parasti, _vēlā aizdedze_. Visas šīs *lamatas* tapa laikā, kad pasaulē augstāki parametri analogajā magnētiskajā ierakstā tikuši sasniegti uz kompaktkasetēm (nepopulāro Sony _Elcaset_ neminot). Toties kaut cik normālas kasetes Padomijā tā arī nekad neražoja. Arī _širpotreba_ ceturtdaļcollas lentas bija bija visai briesmīgas (pazīstu _drēbi_  - es tās rakstīju 20 kilometrus un vairāk katru dienu). Vēl pastāvēja  uzskats, ka Dzelzs Aizkars eksistēs mūžīgi, padomju cilvēks nevarēs  nopirkt kompaktdisku un to klausīties tieši, nepastarpinot ar ierakstu  lentā. Atgādināšu, ka Lielā Audiopirāta bizness beidzās, kad  kompaktdiski kļuva katram brīvi pieejami un sākās to _iededzināšana_ mājas kompjuteros. Pat savulaik tik progresīva formāta kā MiniDisc mūžs bija īss. Nu jau arī CD ir vakardiena.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... vēl pastāvēja uzskats, ka Dzelzs Aizkars eksistēs mūžīgi, padomju cilvēks nevarēs nopirkt kompaktdisku un to klausīties tieši, nepastarpinot ar ierakstu lentā. Atgādināšu, ka Lielā Audiopirāta bizness beidzās, kad kompaktdiski kļuva katram brīvi pieejami un sākās to _iededzināšana_ mājas kompjuteros.  Nu jau arī CD ir vakardiena.


 Protams, ne pa tēmu...ja CD disks pirmsākumos bij patiesi baudāms - tad kāpēc šodienas CD_Kompaktdisks ir galīgā pakaļā pēc ieraksta kvalitātes.

----------


## Isegrim

To nav grūti izdomāt, Vitālij! Pirmsākumos nebija _krutku_. Pat Lielais Audiopirāts pirms gadiem divdesmit teica - "Tagad mūziku raksta visi tie, kas no tā neko nejēdz.". _'Galīgā pakaļā'_ attiecas uz to šļuru, ko pa lēto pakaļ met (un "Latgalītē" Miša tirgo). Ir jau vēl oriģinālie diski, kas nevainojami skan. Piemēram, manā SACD kaudzītē nav neviena, kam varētu par kvalitāti piesieties. Piebildīšu - ja pārrakstīsi draņķīgu CD lentā, labāk neskanēs, bet, iespējams, mazāk galva sāpēs. Kaut kādus artefaktus jau šis process nofiltrē.

----------


## JDat

Eu! Atkritumi jāšķiro! Gluži ka papīrs un stikls, tāpat SACD un CD. Ja uztaisa labu CD atksaņotāju tad tas skan labi. Gluži tāpat kā uztaisīt labu SACD un sūdu. Vienīgi SACD paliek tāda kā audiopederastija retajiem, kamēr CD bija masu tirgum...
Vārdu sakot CD un SACD nav vienā maisā bāžami, pat ja usrim vulgaris beigās ir tikai viens kritērijs: skan/neskan, kvalitāte/sūds. Nedomāju ka šajā forumā jastāsta par to kas un kāpēc ir tieši tā un ne citādi. Tādas runas var pietaupīt zābakforumam utml.

----------


## Isegrim

_Offtopic_, protams. Tie SACD lielākoties ir _hibrīdi_ - ar parasto CD (44,1;16) slāni. Arī tas skan nevainojami. Par atskaņotājiem piekrītu - ķīnīzeru multipleijeris 30 €vriku cenā nav salīdzināms ar ceturtdaļgadsimtu senu Sony ES sērijas CDP.

----------


## Vjaceslav

tatad 012 +vel viena drukas kluda, parak daudz sakrajas, sandas-112 nav,  nekad nebija un vairs nebus, bet vina laista pasaule ka 012 un tada  vinina bija un pasav.
neabsaubami ka tas ir 1 grupa. neesmu es jau  tas iesaces lensu magnetafonos, un neesmu baigais specuks bet zinu uz  kuru pusi griezas spoli un ar kadu atrumu iet lenta caur traktu.


tatad pa temu un bisku pa to kas man ir lai nerastos lieki jautajumi:

- jauza-5
- jauza-6
- melodija-mg56
- nota-303
- olimp-003 - vajag gavas bloku (var bez galvam)
- olimp-004 2gb
- olimp-004C
- olimp-005
- elektronika-004 - vajag galvam vacinu
- SANDA-012 vajag kaut kadas ruckas
- iletj-101 vajag galvam vacinu un divas ruckas rakstisanas limena potenciometriem
- iletj-105 vajag galvam augsejo vacinu
- jupiter-106
- astra-110 2gb vajag galvam vacinu
- sojuz-110 vajag spolu turetaju un melno indikatoru
- orbita-106 bediga stavokli bet bus jacel augsa
- orbita-107 3gb
- jupiter-202 vajag galvam vacinu
- majak-203 bediga stavokli
- majak-205 3gb
- nota-203 2gb
- saturn-202-2 vajag augsejo galvas vacinu
- snezetj-204 2gb pirmais izlaidums
- akai x-201
- akai gx-4000d melnais
- uher royal de luxe
- sony tc-580
var but ko aizmirsu

tatad viss kas ir vajadzigs perku vai mainu

uz jauksanu ir:
- orbita-107
- olimp-005
- saturn-202-2
- jupirer-106
- majaki
- jupiter-203
- astra-209
- nota-203
- snezetj-204
var but kas vel

vitalli es pagaidam ne uz vienu uzdoto konkretu jautajumu nedabuju konkreto atbildi!

----------


## Vjaceslav

cik esmu maniis drebeja vai nu tasma vai nu svema pec 90 gada izlaiduma

----------


## Vitalii

> Mekleju no sojuza 'podkatusecniku' un melno indikatoru, no iletj galvas apaksejo vacinu


  ::   .... '' _Jaunais_ '' cilvēk, par ko ir cepiens...( kāpēc - lai magnetofona īpašniekam būtu jāizkida savs krāms! )




> tatad pa temu un bisku pa to kas man ir lai nerastos lieki jautajumi:
> 
> - jauza-5
> - jauza-6
> - melodija-mg56
> - nota-303
> - olimp-003 - vajag gavas bloku (var bez galvam)
> - olimp-004 2gb
> - olimp-004C
> ...


  ::  - tikai mans viedoklis: Izprintē šo palagu un pa taisno uz '' LATGALĪTI '' izredzes paveras plašākas, bet - būs jāmaksā, apmaiņa vai barters neies cauri.




> vitalli es pagaidam ne uz vienu uzdoto konkretu jautajumu nedabuju konkreto atbildi!


 ja kas, '' VĀRDS, UZVĀRDS '' tomēr rakstāms ar lielo burtu, jeb kā !!!




> .... tatad 012 +vel viena drukas kluda, parak daudz sakrajas, sandas-112 nav,   nekad nebija un vairs nebus, bet vina laista pasaule ka 012 un tada   vinina bija un pasav.
> *neabsaubami ka tas ir 1 grupa*.


  ::  ... ja PATS saproti par ko iet runas tēma - kur iemesls ''cepienam''
Nav jau finašu lietas, kur var ar '' 0 '' aiz komata kļūdīties - miljona vietā aizskaitīt 100 000...tad gan būtu brēka.

----------


## Isegrim

> tatad pa temu un bisku pa to kas man ir lai nerastos lieki jautajumi:


 Pakārt nedrīkst atbrīvot!  No visa tā palaga tā arī netop skaidrs, kas no visa uzskaitītā tev ir vajadzīgs vai lieks. Ja tev ir tā "Melodija" tirgojama/maināma, tad kādā kondīcijā?

----------


## Radionavigators

Vitalii nav vārds bet niks ,Kr."pogoņala'"

----------


## Vjaceslav

par ko ir cepiens...( kāpēc - lai magnetofona īpašniekam būtu jāizkida savs krāms! )
kas  ir uzskatams par "kramu"? ja tas ir pilnvertigi nokomplektets aparats  tad neredzu jegas ardit vinu, ja tie ir atlieki uz kuriem jau sakrajies  puteklu slanis un nav zinams vai kadreiz vini vajadzes, tad kapec nevar  citam izdarit labi pardot to vai apmainot.


 ::   - tikai mans viedoklis: Izprintē šo palagu un pa taisno uz '' LATGALĪTI  '' izredzes paveras plašākas, bet - būs jāmaksā, apmaiņa vai barters  neies cauri.
interesanti zinat kapec tu pec Olimpiem un tas dalam  neej uz 'blusu tirgu' bet blakus tema mekle vinu/dzelzus no vina? -  laikam baigi bagata izvele ir.
strp citu vai ne tu bijis tas, kurs  cilvekam nelika mieru ar o-004 uzinot to ka bijis variants ar  antidrebesanas rulisiem un pat nakts vidu gatavs bijis uz Ogre braukt  pakal? 


ja kas, '' VĀRDS, UZVĀRDS '' tomēr rakstāms ar lielo burtu, jeb kā !!!
atvaino,  es tiesam negribeju tevi apvainot. bet ja tas ir tiesam tavs vards tu  pat vinu nevari uzrakstit bez drukas kludam, atvaino vel reiz.


Nav jau finašu lietas, kur var ar '' 0 '' aiz komata kļūdīties - miljona vietā aizskaitīt 100 000...tad gan būtu brēka. 						
visam jabut precizam - nejau tikai mes te diveta diskutejam un ja tu lauj tadas kludas tas ir tikai tev minuss.

----------


## Vjaceslav

Isegrim vajadzigs ir viss. cits jautajums no ka es esmu gatavs skirties.  ta tad ta Melodija ir pirmaja vieta. tirgojama? ne. mainama? varam  diskutet.
mani piedavajumi 1:1:
1 003 olimpa galvas bloks
2 uz jebkadu stereo padomju lensu magnetafonu kura nav saraksta
3 uz lensa magnetafona kurs saraksta ir ka bediga stavokli
protams magnetafonam jabut sakomplektetam
 par melodiju: visi vaki ir, spoli griezas, kaut kadas skanas izdod -  manuprat beigts skalrunis/si, vajag restavret gan vizualo gan tehnisko,  ja to izdarit var sanakt diezgan labs ekzemplars, foto bisku velak

vari piedavat savus mainas variantus atecigi lensu tehnikai

----------


## Isegrim

Pirms laika kāds paziņa to "Melodiju" kāroja. Neesmu saticis šogad. Man pašam to vairs nevajag. Vētrainajā jaunībā bija ienākušies pāris eksemplāri. Maģis (*Grundig* kopija) bija unikāls savā konstrukcijā - ar elektromagnētiskajiem sajūgiem, pašbloķējošām skrituļu asīm, _direct drive capstan_ (motors ar ārēju rotoru) un reversu. Visā VEFā bija vienīgs virpotājs (_respect_ un R.I.P., Bruni!), kas spēja izdreijāt apmēram 3 mm toņasi un izurbt visā garumā (tajā _staigāja_ centrbēdzes regulatora štoks). Kādā plauktā tāds motors vēl guļ, tik jau ar resno asi priekš 19/38 cm/s.

----------


## Vitalii

> .... tatad pa temu un bisku pa to kas man ir : 
>   astra-110 2gb vajag galvam vacinu
> ...tatad viss kas ir vajadzigs perku vai mainu.


 _IR no ASTRA_209 vai ASTRA_110 priekšējais panelis ar vāciņu no galvu bloka....jauns - vēl iepakojuma kastē ievietots. 
Laikam pašam jau neievajadzēsies._
 :: _ kādi priekšlikumi...mani var iepriecināt ar galveno piedziņas motoru no - ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА МПК_004.С, МПК_004.К_

----------


## Vjaceslav

:: _ kādi priekšlikumi...mani var iepriecināt ar galveno piedziņas motoru no - ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА МПК_004.С, МПК_004.К 
_
tev  vajag ar resno asi prieks 38 atruma? man tada nav. ir no 005 ar tievo.  ja tev tas neder izdoma cik naudas tu pa tiem vakiem grib. es nezinu ar  ko varu iepriecinat it ka saraksts ir kas iet uz jauksanu.

----------


## Vitalii

> _ kādi priekšlikumi...mani var iepriecināt ar galveno piedziņas motoru no - ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА МПК_004.С, МПК_004.К 
> _
> tev  vajag ar resno asi prieks 38 atruma? man tada nav.
>  -  ir no 005 ar tievo.  
> ja tev tas neder izdoma cik naudas tu pa tiem vakiem grib. es nezinu ar  ko varu iepriecinat, ir saraksts kas iet uz jauksanu.


  ::  _Gluži jau par resno assi nosaukt nevar - tik vien kā 7,8 mm. ass diametrs._ ( _38,10 cm./s. ieregulējas motora vadības platē - pie ass diametra: 7,8 mm._)_
     *** 9,00 mm. no USSR lentiniekiem ir  ОЛИМП МПК_700.702_ (_ iespējams ka ir vēl modeļi kurus es vēl neesmu redzējis...šim modelim toč ir 9,00 mm. un 38,10/ 19,05 cm./s. ātrums_ )
_Vēl interesē melnie indikatori no СОЮЗ-110.С ,laikam jau pats arī meklē šos pašus streločņikus...indikatorus._

----------


## Vjaceslav

Vitalii tev indikatori vajadzigi uztuningot Vilmu? starp citu ir  atliekas no Vilma-102 bet tur bija parastie sudrabotie indikatori, cik  atceros viss bija iznemot mehaniku un nav vaku. galvina kautkur ari ir.  ieslegsanas pogu nonemsu nost prieks 104.

----------


## Isegrim

Par toņasīm. It kā jau liela diametra ass _velk_ labāk, bet šajā _direct capstan_ gadījumā mazāku detonāciju var iegūt ar tievāku asi un lielākiem motora apgriezieniem. Ja vajag 15 i.p.s. (38,1 cm/s), prātīgāk ir uzdzīt apgriezienus, ne asi resnāku taisīt. 
Par indikatoriem. Tie "sudrabotie" tika visur bāzti un bija dikti nesmuki. Es arī 'Vilmai' saliku citus (dzeltenos, ne melnos), kurus vēl smuki izgaismot bija iespējams. Skats uzlabojās, bet tomēr īsti laimīgs es biju, no šīs 'Vilmas' beidzot ticis vaļā. Laiks, kas patērēts cīnoties ar leišu-sovjetu dumībām, cenšoties izgatavot kaut cik 'braucamu' magnetofonu no tās lamatas pagalam neatmaksājās. Es sāku pieklājīgi pelnīt un nopirku Nakamichi Dragon...

----------


## Vitalii

> Vitalii tev indikatori vajadzigi uztuningot Vilmu? starp citu ir  atliekas no Vilma-102 bet tur bija parastie sudrabotie indikatori, cik  atceros viss bija iznemot mehaniku un nav vaku. galvina kautkur ari ir.  ieslegsanas pogu nonemsu nost prieks 104.


 
>> sen jau meklēju melnās ''aciss'' Vilmai-102 un olimpam-702.C 
.... pagaidām čušs, nekā nav.
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/705...ori-(-melnie-)

----------


## Vitalii

meklējam, meklējam...meklējam šādus štruņķikus >> no lentinieka ИЛЕТЬ-103.С apaļos komutāciju pogu *Alumīnija uzgaļus* ( 12. gab., vai vairāk )
skatīt pievienoto bildi...

----------


## korkis

A nevar izdrukāt citu skalu indikātoram?

----------


## Isegrim

Ja vien tavs _printeris_ darba kārtībā, tad var.

----------


## Vitalii

> A nevar izdrukāt citu skalu indikātoram?


 A, vajag citu skalu - Indikatoram...
( man prasās pēc orginālās_skalas ) nav problēmu skalu ievietot no Wega, Sony vai cita brenda >> JVC, Kenwood melnās acis.
meklējam tieši šo indikatoru: HG1.2 >> *M68502

*JA, kas* -* tiku pie Orginālā serviss manuāļa no KИРОВ_ЛЕПСЕ: 
Магнитофон - приставка* ''ОЛИМП-004-Стерео''
*Магнитофон - приставка* ''ОЛИМП-005-Стерео''
*ИНСТРУКЦИЯ ПО РЕМОНТУ - 7Б.940.001РД

mehānikas regulēšana un vadības plates remonts - smalki aprakstīti iespejamie bojājumi un to novēršana, arī regulēšana izķidāta.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Izdrukāt ar printeri tomēr nav tas - papīrs paliek papīrs un ja cilvēks ir pedants un vēlas savam aparātam glītas skalas, tas tomēr nav īstais variants. Ja gribas oriģinālo, tad, protams, jāmeklē, bet ja apmierina replika tad mūsdienās jau iespējas ir ļoti plašas, atliek tik maksāt - ir iespējams gan izgriezt vajadzīgo alumīnija plāksnīti, noanodēt to melnu un ar sietspiedi uznest nepieciešamos zīmējumus.
Smalkiem burtiņiem ar līnijām zem milimetra neiesaku uzrakstus griezt no līmplēves, līme ir par vārgu un burtiņus ir viegli izbīdīt vai traumēt. Nesen vienā vecā mūzikas aparātā liku iekšā MIDI, taisīju papildus uzrakstus lai ir kā oriģinālie, no līmplēves taisītie smalkie uzraksti nesanāca tik glīti un izturīgi kā cerēts.

----------


## korkis

Man gan liekas no sony vai JVC būs tā kā tajā pasakā par jauno kleitu priekš vecās ielāpiem.

----------


## Vitalii

_Man gribētimies - kam ir ko piedāvāt, āber lūdzu: ( indikators jauns, lietots un kāda cena...) 
Ir tēma ar interesējošu jautājumu, beigās ir paplašinājumi...tikai no tēmas ne smakas._

----------


## Vitalii

> ...par indikatoriem. 
> Tie "sudrabotie" tika visur bāzti un bija dikti nesmuki.
> 'Vilmai' saliku citus (dzeltenos, ne melnos), kurus vēl smuki izgaismot bija iespējams. Skats uzlabojās, bet tomēr īsti laimīgs es biju, no šīs 'Vilmas' beidzot ticis vaļā. Laiks, kas patērēts cīnoties ar leišu-sovjetu dumībām, cenšoties izgatavot kaut cik 'braucamu' magnetofonu no tās lamatas pagalam neatmaksājās...


 _
Ja pēc būtības - Leiši paņēma Dual C839-RC  sērijas maģi un uztaisija ko līdzīgu '' VILMA_102.C '' ( pēc izskata tīkamāku...tikai tvizuāli tīkamāku - un tas ar viss )

http://rt20.mybb2.ru/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=63873

Lentas transportmehānisms pirmajiem bij no Duaala >> orgināls. nez kā bij ar gumijām!
Tāpat kā: Majak-001, Vilma-001, ESTONI-010, vai Elektronika TA1-003.C un vesela kaudze pakaļdarinātie exzemplāri._

----------


## Vitalii

> ... uz jauksanu ir:
> _
> - olimp-005 .... var but kas vel.  _


 _
 Ir interese par - olimp-005 ( Устроиство Управления двигателями)...naudās - vai ko citu līdzvērtīgu pretī vēlies.
UN ne pa tēmu:
Ir - Олимп МПК_005С, pat ļoti labā stāvoklī >> vēlos samainīt pret (Олимп МПК_004 labā stāvoklī) vai Электроника МПК_004С labā stāvoklī ( šim modelim piemaksa )
005C kļuvis lieks, jo pacēlu no miroņiem Олимп МПК_700
p.s. - darījums apspriežams privāti: e-pasts vai uzzvanot. ( visiem interesentiem: aparatiks - Олимп МПК_005С  jau aizrunāts!!!) nav sudrabotais - ir pelecītis, ne pats tumšākais. 
_

----------


## Vjaceslav

Vitalli uzrakstiju tev PM!

----------


## Vitalii

_Paldies ''Vjaceslav'' par Олимп МПК_005 ( Устроиство Управления двигателями)...lieliski derēs manam projektam!_

----------


## Vjaceslav

PALDIES Vitalii par vakiem no Астра-110!

----------


## Vjaceslav

sveicinati kungi! paradijas interese pec 004 Olimpa rokturiem - potenciometriem. vajag 3 gb. melna krasa. viss parejais joprojam ir aktuals iznemot turetaju Soyuzam.

----------


## Vjaceslav

paradijas vajadziba pec ligzdam РППМ9-30, vajag 4 gb

----------


## Friidis

Ja jau Tev ir vajadzība, varēji nepaslinkot un iedot citiem konkrētāku info (bildi), lai cilvēkiem nav lieki jārakņājas pa WEB plašumiem vai Olimpa iekšām, mēģinot atšifrēt, kas tas tāds pa zvēru.. :: 
Ziņkārības pēc pameklēju Yandex'ā, atpazinu  un konstatēju, ka man daži līdzīgi kautkur mētājas, tikai šaubos, vai būs uz 30 "ķepām". Ja būs laika, mēģināšu atrast. 

http://www.radiant.su/files/images/z...etal/rppm9.pdf

----------


## Vjaceslav

nu ja, atzistu, paslinks es esmu, bet, te ir diezgan daudz veco meistaru kuri iespejams no galvas zin par ko iet runa. Olimpam ieksas tadus gan nesatiksi, drizak Jupeterim-20X, it ka tads donors kaut kur metajas, BET vispirms jaatrod kura sturi vins ir, pec tam bus cakars ar kniedem kuri pievelk tas ligzdas pie plates. un kur ir garantija ka tas ligzdas nesabruks kad urbsu kniedes? vobscem Friidis paldies par atsaucibu! ja tu tos ligzdus atradisi padod zinu. atlidziba garanteta!

----------

